# Meeting the Parents



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

So I have posted about my new hedgy before
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2943&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
Thats the link..

Just wanted to say how excited I am. I am on vacation before school startes back, so I went back home to visit my parents and brought hyde with me. Was a bit nervious about the long dive, but he did really well.. made a day trip so we would sleep most the time.

But, when i descided to get him, my parents didnt really back me. Since im 22 they couldnt stop me.. but they wernt really for it. 
So my father got to meet Hyde for the first time this evening. Hyde uncurled and let my dad pet him.. and my dad fell in love with my little boy.. Had me set his play pen up so he could watch him. Hyde just went about his normal evening antics. IM SOOOO HAPPY, cause hyde won daddy over to the hedgies.. He is currently running around in his play pen while I work on the computer

But yeah.. His quilling is going well too.. he is a little grumpier than he was right when i got him, but he still loves to be petted and handled.

AND he got his first nail clipping, and he was a little upset at first.. but after the first clip or two he just set down and let me do the rest. Managed not to clip to far on them, so no bleeding: I was happy for that, and he got a little bite of chicked as a treat.. he REALLY liked it.. (he also tried carrot the other day, isnt quite sure of that one)

ok I think that all the updates on my little boy.. Im a very happy hedgy slave. so happy that I got my little boy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear your dad approves of little Hyde. (how could anyone not? :lol: )


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know anyone who isn't won over by a cute hedgie face!  

Glad he's been welcomed into the family.

Mines a little grump but everyone still falls in love when they see him.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha same thing happened with my parents, they were like eh, we dont want you to get another pet, until they met a hedgie, they love the cuteness


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

My parents hated the fact that i was getting one, until i took her out and she was wondering around on my bed for the first time and they both wanted to watch her and try to touch her lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a wonderful hedgie story!!!!!!!!!


----------

